# When is an ORV permit needed?



## DetroitDave (Dec 19, 2010)

I run my ATV on private property 95% of the time and want to start running it out on the ice... Do I need a permit for that?


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

I am assuming you mean ice not on your property, so yes.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Safe way to think, is if you leave priveate property that you own or have permission to ride on. You need an ORV permit


----------



## bth (Oct 5, 2008)

U definitely need one on the ice. I got a buddy that got dinged for not having one. He was on the ice and thought u didn't need one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DetroitDave (Dec 19, 2010)

bth - thats what I heard.. it didn't sound right and thats why I asked..Thanks all.


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

Double standard here.

You can operate a snowmobile on the ice for free for the sole purpose of ice fishing.

However, if you do the exact same thing on an ATV, you must spend 16.25 for an ORV sticker each year.:yikes:


----------

